# How long has your TV been on?



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

My TV keeps track of the number of hours it has been in service.

Out of the blue, I checked today and couldn't believe the number.
11,265 hours. It is a little over 5 years old.

That is a heck of a lot of hours.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Pretty interesting. What brand is your TV? I don't think my Sony's have that option...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My HD Projector records the lamp life in hours...so I guess that's one of the ways I can tell...although its only 1 of 5 HD units used here....

That projector is 3 years only and states 3455 hours. My guess is you'd have to multiply that number by about 4 to get a realtistic total, and then divide by 3 to get the per-year rate...furthermore...divide by 365 to get a 12.4 hour per day average (for all 4 units combined).

Holy moley!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't know if mine have this option, but if they did I'd be scared to look. :lol:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Most DLP sets do have time tracking clocks. my sister in laws Sony LCOS(?) does.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My HD Projector records the lamp life in hours...so I guess that's one of the ways I can tell...although its only 1 of 5 HD units used here....
> 
> That projector is 3 years only and states 3455 hours. My guess is you'd have to multiply that number by about 4 to get a realtistic total, and then divide by 3 to get the per-year rate...furthermore...divide by 365 to get a 12.4 hour per day average (for all 4 units combined).
> 
> Holy moley!


Huh?? :lol:


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

AirRocker said:


> Pretty interesting. What brand is your TV? I don't think my Sony's have that option...


Pioneer Plasma


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Just changeg the Lamp on mt 1 1/2 years old DJP and it was 10,446.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> 11,265 hours. It is a little over 5 years old.


That's longer than a full-time job.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> That's longer than a full-time job.


+1 on that


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I doubt that technology existed when I got an RCA TV with the remote integrated for laser disk and VCR back in about 1982. The VCR was a good one, but didn't last this long. That TV got heavy usage until 2002 when I got a 61" HD monitor; now it's only used about an hour per day for video gaming. RCA was once an excellent brand!


----------



## sperho (Sep 28, 2008)

waynebtx said:


> Just changeg the Lamp on mt 1 1/2 years old DJP and it was 10,446.


So your TV is on 19 hours/day? I'm not even awake that many hours a day - wow!


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Pretty interesting. What brand is your TV? I don't think my Sony's have that option...


a3000 does . with the tv off press "display" , "5" , volume "-" , "power" on the remote

at the bottom left you will get 00000-00000-00000-00000
first # boot count
second # total hours operation
third # total panel hours
forth # total lamp hours

when you are done hit no other buttons except "power"

i'm at 2700+ hours on about 2 years, sony says you can get 8000 on the bulb but we will see


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Mine is usually on for about 4 hours a day max depending on if the cubs are playing or if my huskers are on tv i would say about 20 hours a week. Max


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

No tracking on mine, but it is on quite a bit everyday, probably 8hrs or so at least. It is the main TV in the house though so usually one member of the family is watching on it.

We have a projector too with about 100hrs on it only (2yrs old), it is mostly for movies and big games though, so it does not get daily use.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Fontano said:


> My TV keeps track of the number of hours it has been in service.
> 
> Out of the blue, I checked today and couldn't believe the number.
> 11,265 hours. It is a little over 5 years old.
> ...


Roughly six hours a day -- not that extreme, IMHO.

But how much of that time are you really watching


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> Pretty interesting. What brand is your TV? I don't think my Sony's have that option...


 Yes it does, having been an engineer for in the industry... Cough "Philips-LG" cough "Sony" cough... I can tell you without flinching that there is a life timer in the service menu.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

My service timer on my Ultravision in my media room has 14,883 hours on it and it's still on the original lamp.....  Takes awhile for it to illuminate....lol..... but it still does..... If you filter your power, add a UPS to surpress blackouts and sag and swells, the lamp could last a long time. 

My newest Sammy display, I would say is on 11+ hours a day. The kids walk away and leave it on. Which is actually better than turning it on and off every 20 minutes.... 

There's always a TV on in my house, doesn't matter if anyone is sitting in front of it.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

no timer here either but it's on a lot.. wife and me work opposite shifts..
she turns it on in the morning till 3, I come home at 6 and turn it on till 2am when she goes to bed..


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

About 8-10 hours a day for ten years on my RCA F38310 CRT. Still has a great picture.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I know my panny has a "on" counter, but I've forgotten how to acess it. I know that it is on alot.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

My Panny RP LCD is over 12,000 hours going into my 5th year with it, original bulb. Not sure how many on/off cycles, haven't checked that lately.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

Sadly, 11,265 hours over 5 years comes out to an average of 6.17 Hours (assuming the TV is on 365 a year and forgetting leap years etc) which really isn't that many hours for most homes.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Just over 3 years, my Samsung LCD lists just a bit over 8500


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow that would be really cool if my KDLZ4100 had that, i know yesterday it was cold out and i didnt want to do a darn thing... it was on from 10am to 11pm. 

I need a life :nono2:


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

I have an RCA 27" CRT TV that I bought as a floor model from walmart 7 years ago.

Warranty Clock is at 36,698 hours right now. The only issue I've ever had is that one of the inputs is bad on it now.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My HD Projector records the lamp life in hours...so I guess that's one of the ways I can tell...although its only 1 of 5 HD units used here....
> 
> That projector is 3 years only and states 3455 hours. My guess is you'd have to multiply that number by about 4 to get a realtistic total, and then divide by 3 to get the per-year rate...furthermore...divide by 365 to get a 12.4 hour per day average (for all 4 units combined).
> 
> Holy moley!


Waaayyyy too much math for me, I will pass.

I barely passed Math Class in High School...


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

MrShowtime said:


> I have an RCA 27" CRT TV that I bought as a floor model from walmart 7 years ago.
> 
> Warranty Clock is at 36,698 hours right now. The only issue I've ever had is that one of the inputs is bad on it now.


I rounded up but thats about. 1540 days. or 4 years. :eek2::eek2::eek2:

:lol:


----------

